# AX 2022, betreutes Mountainbiken für Senioren.



## Speedskater (16. September 2022)

Tag 1
Am 23.08.2022 bin ich um 2:25 Uhr mit dem ICE von Frankfurt nach München gefahren und weiter nach Kiefersfelden.
Das hatte diesmal geklappt, weil ich frühzeitig das Ticket gebucht hatte und 23,90 + 9,00 Euro für das Bike war echt günstig.
Um 8:53 Uhr habe ich mich mit Franz-Josef am Bahnhof in Kiefersfelden getroffen und wir sind den Inntalradweg hoch geradelt.
Wir biegen ins das Zillertal ab, wo wir Peter einsammeln.




Zu dritt radeln wir das Zillertal hoch bis Mayrhofen.
Mit der Seilbahn fahren wir auf den Penken









und reiten ein paar Trails in das Tuxertal ab.








Wir übernachten im Hotel Sonnleiten in Tux und am Abend gab es Fisch.




Heute waren es 84 km, 450 hm und 900 tm


----------



## soundfreak (16. September 2022)

danke fürs berichten - bin gerne dabei 😃
was für durchschnittsalter hat eure truppe ca... ?   😀👍🤟

P.s. das blaue bike gefällt* !!! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (16. September 2022)

Wo sind die Senioren? Sehe nur fitte und jugendlich-dynamische Mountainbiker


----------



## Speedskater (16. September 2022)

Tag 2
Nach dem Frühstück machen wir uns flott und radeln auf Forstwegen nach Hintertux und von dort über die Straße zur Seilbahnstation.
Wir holen uns ein Ticket und fahren mit der Seilbahn zur Sommerbergalm. Weiter geht es zum Tuxer-Joch-Haus
















Der Tuxer Gletscher ist auch nicht mehr das was er früher mal war.




und dann zum Tuxerjoch.




Wir ziehen unsere Protektoren an und dann geht es auf einem einfachen Trail mit vielen fahrbaren Spitzkehren in Richtung Tal.
Protektoren ausziehen




Am Kasern gibts lecker Kuchen.




Wir rollen ins Tal nach Stafflach und fahren die Brennerstraße hoch.
Da sich die Suche einer Unterkunft schwierig gestaltet buchen wir ein 4 Bett Zimmer für 2 Nächte in Freienfeld im Hotel Saxl. Vom Brenner fahren wir den Radweg nach Sterzing und jetzt wissen wir warum die Suche eine Unterkunft so schwirig war: in Sterzing war Laternenparty.
Heute waren es 60 km, 700 hm und 1900 tm


----------



## Speedskater (16. September 2022)

soundfreak schrieb:


> danke fürs berichten - bin gerne dabei 😃
> was für durchschnittsalter hat eure truppe ca... ?   😀👍🤟
> 
> P.s. das blaue bike gefällt* !!! *



(59+60+67)/3= 62

Danke, das Blaue Bike hat inzwischen über 10.000 Enduro km auf dem Tacho und läuft sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Smithie (16. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> auf einem einfachen Trail


Der Tuxerjochtrail ist halt auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war ...


----------



## Mike44 (17. September 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wo sind die Senioren? Sehe nur fitte und jugendlich-dynamische Mountainbiker


was siehst du was ich nicht sehe


----------



## Speedskater (17. September 2022)

Tag 3
Heute steht der BrennerGernzkamm auf dem Programm.
Wir rollen zum Bahnhof und fahren mit der Bahn zum Brenner. Von dort geht es auf dem Radweg zur Transformatorenstation und auf einem steilen Forstweg in Richtung Bunker.
Am Bunker ist erst mal Pause angesagt












bevor wir über den alten Militärweg weiter fahren.




Jetzt folgt das Highlight des Tages der 1er Weg und der schon bekannte Radweg nach Sterzing.
In Sterzing machen wir Pause und nehmen im Restaurant Biwak ein Isotonisches Getränk zu uns.
In einem Getränkemarkt holen wir uns Getränke die wir in der sterzinger Altstadt zu uns nehmen,




danach fahren wir zum Hotel.
Heute waren es 36 km, 1130 hm und 1850 tm


----------



## zrk (17. September 2022)

Die Gabel an dem blauen ist verkehrt rum 😜

Ich lese mal mit 👌


----------



## culoduro (17. September 2022)

Guck ich mal mit


----------



## Matze_65 (17. September 2022)

zrk schrieb:


> Die Gabel an dem blauen ist verkehrt rum 😜


Ist eh ein seltsammes Bike. Kette hats da auch keine. Und einen Motor vermute ich da auch iwo, so wie das die Berge hoch düst. 🤔

Schöne Bilder, danke fürs zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (17. September 2022)

Im Hotel Saxl 2 Nächte zu verbringen, hatte den Vorteil, dass wir für die BrennerGrenzkamm Tour einen Teil der Klamotten im Hotel lassen konnten, was den Rucksack etwas erleichert hatte.

Als wir im Hotel Saxl ankamen waren wir etwas verwunder, dass dort irgenwie nix los war.
Später wurden dann 2 Busse mit richtigen Senioren abgekippt und im Speisesaal beim abendlichen Büffet fühlten wir uns dann richtig jung.


----------



## Speedskater (17. September 2022)

Tag 4
Wir fahren mit der Bahn nach Sterzing, wo wir uns von Peter verabschieden, da er am 30.08. einen Termin irgendwo in Afrika hatte und noch einiges erledigen musste.
Franz-Josef und ich fuhren auf der SS508 hoch zum Penser Joch. Es sind wenig Autos unterwegs, aber die Strecke zieht sich.












Im Alpenrosenhof gab es ein Knödelsüppchen.








Abwärts geht es auf einem schicken Trail.








Protektoren ausziehen und verstauen.




Weiter geht es auf Radwegen und der Straße nach Astheim.
Wir übernachten im Gasthof Sonne und gegenüber im Weissen Rössel gab es eine Pizza Diavola.




Heute waren es 45 km, 1370 hm und 1290 tm


----------



## Mike44 (17. September 2022)

Knödelsüpchen inner Hütte in Italien,  😢
















.... ansonsten bin ich schon ein bisschen neidisch


und Pizza geht durch


----------



## Speedskater (17. September 2022)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Knödelsüpchen inner Hütte in Italien,  😢



Wenn man sich mittags die Wampe voll frisst, hat man keine Lust mehr zu radeln, das kennst Du ja.
Mit so einem Knödelsüppchen geht das schon.


----------



## Der_Graue (17. September 2022)

soundfreak schrieb:


> danke fürs berichten - bin gerne dabei 😃
> was für durchschnittsalter hat eure truppe ca... ?   😀👍🤟
> 
> P.s. das blaue bike gefällt* !!! *


Zusammen waren wir 186 Jahre alt


----------



## Der_Graue (17. September 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wo sind die Senioren? Sehe nur fitte und jugendlich-dynamische Mountainbiker


Danke, das gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (17. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Im Hotel Saxl 2 Nächte zu verbringen, hatte den Vorteil, dass wir für die BrennerGrenzkamm Tour einen Teil der Klamotten im Hotel lassen konnten, was den Rucksack etwas erleichert hatte.
> 
> Als wir im Hotel Saxl ankamen waren wir etwas verwunder, dass dort irgenwie nix los war.
> Später wurden dann 2 Busse mit richtigen Senioren abgekippt und im Speisesaal beim abendlichen Büffet fühlten wir uns dann richtig jung.


Nach dem Essen kam aber der Höhepunkt des Abends, denn Seppl spielte auf


und wir machten eine Fliege


----------



## Der_Graue (17. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Tag 3
> Heute steht der BrennerGernzkamm auf dem Programm.
> Wir rollen zum Bahnhof und fahren mit der Bahn zum Brenner. Von dort geht es auf dem Radweg zur Transformatorenstation und auf einem steilen Forstweg in Richtung Bunker.
> Am Bunker ist erst mal Pause angesagt
> ...


Hierzu muss noch erwähnt werden, dass, als wir drei Trunkenbolde so schön da saßen und unsere Büchsen genüßlich leerten, auf einmal die Alarmsirene von einer Bank nicht weit von uns anging und nicht aufhörte Lärm zu machen. Als nach ca. 10`die Polizei mit kugelsicheren Westen ankam, war uns klar, dass wir nicht gemeint waren und dass es sich letztendlich um einen Fehlalarm handelte.



Die drei vom Dosenbier-Kontor


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. September 2022)

Ich beneide euch so sehr.


----------



## cschaeff (17. September 2022)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Knödelsüpchen inner Hütte in Italien, 😢


Speckknödelsuppe in Südtirol - alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Speedskater (17. September 2022)

Tag 5
Wir rollen nach Sarntheim und biegen zur Öttenbacher Alm ab. Auch dort gab es ein Speckknödelsüppchen.
Weiter geht es zum Kreuzjoch, wo uns ein Hagelschauer überrascht. Wir ziehen unser Regenjacken an




und setzen unsere Tour fort zum Stoarnerne Mandeln.




Wir reiten diverse Trails ab und in Mölten muss ich dann mal die Bremsbelägen wechseln.




Der Trail der uns zur Bergstation der Seilbahn bringt überrascht mit ein paar hässlichen kleinen Gegenanstiegen. Weiter geht es über diverse Trails ins Etschtal.

Für die Übernachtungen auf so einem Alpencross gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten, alles vorbuchen, was die Tour unflexibel macht oder dort wo man gerade landet eine Unterkunft suchen. Ich bevorzuge die flexibere Variante, daher radeln wir zur Touristinfo nach Lana und fragen nach einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. Man nennt uns den Johanneshof in Tscherms, den kenne ich von 2020, den nehmen wir.
Hier gab es auch einen Wäscheservice.

Im Wirtshaus Sapperlot gab es eine Pizza Diavola, diesmal sogar mit Oliven.




Heute waren es 56 km, 1540 hm und 2290 tm


----------



## Mike44 (17. September 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Speckknödelsuppe in Südtirol - alles richtig gemacht


NeNeNe...
1. spricht er von Knödel!

und 2. wenn schon Speckknödel  😍 , dann bitte so






Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mittags die Wampe voll frisst, hat man keine Lust mehr zu radeln, das kennst Du ja.
> Mit so einem Knödelsüppchen geht das schon.


Ich radel bergauf mit und ohne Wampe voll gleich schlecht, weist du doch, außerdem ist doch da oben auf dem Bild eher "light" Essen 






P.S. alles nur Neid von mir, der Bericht macht Spaß beim lesen


----------



## PhatBiker (17. September 2022)

zrk schrieb:


> Die Gabel an dem blauen ist verkehrt rum 😜


Nee, die muss so . . .


----------



## Der_Graue (18. September 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich beneide euch so sehr.


Musst nicht weinen, wir lassen dich ja an unseren Abenteuer teilhaben


----------



## Speedskater (18. September 2022)

Tag 6
Für heute hatte ich zwei alternative Routen vorbereitet:
1. Mit dem Bikeshuttle um 9:30 Uhr vom Busbahnhof in Lana zum Gampenpass und über Felixer Weiher, Gantkofel, Penegal, Mendelpass zur Malga Romeno fahren.
2. Auf dem Etschradweg Richtung Bozen, nach Kaltern abbiegen, mit der Mendelbahn zum Mendelpass und zur Malga Romeno fahren.

Da die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in der Gegend sehr begrenzt sind, reserviere ich ein Zimmer bei der Malga Romeno und für den nächsten Tag in Masi di Vigo im Para da Lares.

Es ist Sonntag und da hat der Busfahrer frei, also fahren wir auf dem Etschradweg Richtung Bozen, biegen nach Kaltern ab




und fahren mit der Mendelbahn zum Mendelpass.








Am Mendelpass hatten wir uns eine Pizza geteilt und frisch gestärkt fahren wir weiter,
mit Blick auf den Kalterer See,




zur Malga Romeno.




Hier steppt Sonntags der Bär, aber so ab 18:00 Uhr kehrt Ruhe ein




und später gibt es Tagliatelle mit Hirschragout.

Heute waren es 43 km, 800 hm und 150 tm


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Tag 6
> Für heute hatte ich zwei alternative Routen vorbereitet:
> 1. Mit dem Bikeshuttle um 9:30 Uhr vom Busbahnhof in Lana zum Gampenpass und über Felixer Weiher, Gantkofel, Penegal, Mendelpass zur Malga Romeno fahren.
> 2. Auf dem Etschradweg Richtung Bozen, nach Kaltern abbiegen, mit der Mendelbahn zum Mendelpass und zur Malga Romeno fahren.
> ....



Alternative 1 fand ich sehr anstrengend aber sooo schöne Trails 😍 
Wir hatten zwischen Gampenpass und Malga Romeno noch eine Unterkunft und leider hatte es ab und zu geregnet.



Speedskater schrieb:


> ... Am Mendelpass hatten wir uns eine Pizza geteilt und frisch gestärkt fahren wir weiter,
> mit Blick auf den Kalterer See,
> ... zur Malga Romeno.
> 
> ...



Mendelpass ist eine schreckliche Ansammlung von Touristenständen 🙄 am besten schnell durch.


Malga Romeno ist ein schöner Fleck 😍




Es lohnt sich an der Überetscherhütte vorbeizuschauen  super Ausblick übers Etschtal und in die Dolos rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike44 (18. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> und später gibt es Tagliatelle mit Hirschragout.


warum gugden der Lobo so böse, klingt doch legger


----------



## Speedskater (18. September 2022)

Der guggd immer so, wenn er Hunger hat.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. September 2022)

Hat er nix abbekommen?


----------



## Speedskater (18. September 2022)

Tag 7
Heute steht die 3. Etappe der "Tour de Non" auf dem Programm.
Von der Malga Romeno




schieben wir zum Monte Roen.








Auf schicken Trails fahren wir abwärts.








Zur Mittagszeit kommen wir an der Malga Rodeza vorbei, montags lieder geschlossen.
Wir rollen weiter bergab zum Rifugio Predaia, montags leider geschlossen.
Nächste Station ist Solarium Predaia, hier haben wir mehr Glück.

Wir fahren vorbei am Kastel Thun  zum B&B Pra da Lares, wo wir erst mal die gesammten Bierreserven sicherstellen.




Geplant war ca. 300 m die Straße runter zur Tratoria Al Lago zu laufen, um leckere Pasta zu essen.
Der Sohn unserer Herbergsmutter erklärt uns, dass die Tratoria Al Lago wegen Urlaub geschlossen ist,
aber wir könnten bei Tres Cime Pizza bestellen, die würden liefern.
Also versuchen wir im Tres Chime Pizza zu bestellen, man erklärt uns, dass kein Fahrer verfügbar ist, der die Pizza ausliefen könnte.
Die touristische Infrastruktur im Val di Non ist jetzt nicht so üppig und die Altrnativen sind stark begrenzt.
Die Pizzeria ist ca. 4 km entfernt und wir hatten keine Lust mit dem Bike mit minimalistischer Beleuchtung im Dunklen von der Pizzeria zurück zu fahren.
Die Lösung des Problems: Der Sohn unserer Herbergsmutter (16) hat seine Tante motiviert mit dem Auto zur Pizzeria zu fahren und unsere Pizza und eine Flasche Rotwein abzuholen.

Heute waren es 35 km, 1210 hm und 2675 tm


----------



## Der_Graue (18. September 2022)

Mike44 schrieb:


> warum gugden der Lobo so böse, klingt doch legger


War erschrocken, denn die Dusche und das Zimmer war kalt, davon musste ich mich erst mal erholen 
Aber das Essen war echt lecker


----------



## cschaeff (18. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Lösung des Problems: Der Sohn unserer Herbergsmutter (16) hat seine Tante motiviert mit dem Auto zur Pizzeria zu fahren und unsere Pizza und eine Flasche Rotwein abzuholen.


Hab ich schon so oft in Italien erlebt: hilfsbereit, pragmatisch und herzlich


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Tag 7
> Heute steht die 3. Etappe der "Tour de Non" auf dem Programm.
> Von der Malga Romeno
> schieben wir zum Monte Roen. ...



habt ihr nicht was vergessen 🤔

Posing


----------



## Speedskater (19. September 2022)

Schönes Poser Foto, irgendwie hing das alles in Wolken.


----------



## Der_Graue (19. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Schönes Poser Foto, irgendwie hing das alles in Wolken.



So sah es bei uns aus



Posen war leider unmöglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike44 (19. September 2022)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> So sah es bei uns aus
> Anhang anzeigen 1553436
> 
> Posen war leider unmöglich





Mausoline schrieb:


> habt ihr nicht was vergessen 🤔
> 
> Posing




das ist halt der Unterschied wer unterwegs ist ....

(B)Engel


----------



## cschaeff (19. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Poser Foto


Hab auch noch eins zu bieten


----------



## Speedskater (19. September 2022)

Tag 8
Am Morgen gab es leckeres Frühstück, wir packen unsere Klamotten in den Rucksack und brechen auf.




Wir fahren nach Maso Milano und fahren/schieben diverse Wirtschaftswege nach Spormaggiore.




Da wenig Verkehr ist entscheiden wir auf der Straße weiter, vobei am Castel Belfort,




nach Andalo zu fahren.

Im Hotel Alpen beziehen wir ein Zimmer, rollen zur Seilbahnstation und holen uns ein 4 Stunden Ticket.
Wir fahren den Hustle & Flow und Willi Wonka Trail.
Dann fahren wir auf den Paganella und reiten den 806 und 787 ab.




Franz-Josef hatte sich irgendwann ausgeklinkt und ich bin noch ein paar mal Hustle & Flow und Willi Wonka gefahren.




Heute waren es 55 km, 1000 hm und 4222 tm


----------



## Der_Graue (19. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Tag 8
> ...
> Franz-Josef hatte sich irgendwann ausgeklinkt und ich bin noch ein paar mal Hustle & Flow und Willi Wonka gefahren.
> 
> ...


Was will man machen, irgendwann ist Flasche leer, bin ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Hab auch noch eins zu bieten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1553456



Das ist perfekt  aber kein Wunder bei dem Himmel


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2022)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> So sah es bei uns aus
> Anhang anzeigen 1553436
> 
> Posen war leider unmöglich





Mike44 schrieb:


> das ist halt der Unterschied wer unterwegs ist ....
> 
> (B)Engel


muss dich enttäuschen  

so sah es bei uns aus




andere Richtung




und dann ganz schnell




und ab - am Gipfelkreuz hatte es gedonnert 





Sorry fürs Einmischen  die Erinnerungen 🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (19. September 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> muss dich enttäuschen
> 
> so sah es bei uns aus
> 
> ...


Ist schon gut, sind für alles offen


----------



## Mike44 (19. September 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> muss dich enttäuschen
> 
> so sah es bei uns aus
> 
> ...


 Am Wetterbestellen müsst ihr noch Arbeiten.... (5.Sept.22)


----------



## Der_Graue (19. September 2022)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Am Wetterbestellen müsst ihr noch Arbeiten.... (5.Sept.22)
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1553494


Kein Wunder, bei so vielen Eseln ...


----------



## rhnordpool (19. September 2022)

Mein OT-Beitrag soeben: Falsches Forum.
Habs ins Seniorenforum verschoben.


----------



## Speedskater (19. September 2022)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Am Wetterbestellen müsst ihr noch Arbeiten.... (5.Sept.22)



Nö!
















Es gibt Tage da verliert man und es gibt Tage da gewinnen die Andern.


----------



## Speedskater (19. September 2022)

Tag 9
kommt gleich später, gehe jetzt erst mal radeln.

Wir rollen zur Seilbahnstation und fahren auf den Paganella.








Den Trail zum Passo Sant Antonio kenne ich, den sparen wir uns und rollen auf der Schotterpiste runter.
Vom Passo S. Antonio folgt eine 100 hm Schiebe/Trage-Passage mit kurzen fahrbaren Passagen.




Dann geht es über Wiesen und Schotterpisten zum Passo Di S. Giacomo, wir folgen der Schotterpiste bis wir rechts in einen Trail abbiegen, der uns zum Passo San Giovanni bringt. Hier biegen wir wieder rechts ab, auf einen 100 hm Gegenanstieg und schieben einen Schotter Trail hoch.




Und manchmal reissen die Wolken auf




Wir fahren über den Monte Ranzo




Da ist unser Ziel




und auf Schotterpisten vorbei an der Malga Gazza.




Wir fahren gerade aus auf den Trail der uns zur Malga Bael bringt. Weiter geht es auf Forstwegen nach Deggia. In Deggia ziehen wir die Protektoren und den Kinnbügel aus. Auf Asphalt geht es weiter bis zur Bar Torcel wo wir uns stärken.




Hier stellt Franz-Josef fest, dass er wohl seine Brille in Deggia hat liegen lassen.
Während ich in Ruhe mein Bier trinke holt Franz-Josef seine Brille.

Geplant war Übernachtung in Ponte Arche und für den nächten Tag Monte Casale, San Giovanni al Monte und der 409. Da Franz-Josef schon ein paar Tage länger mit den Rad unterwegs war als Ich, hatte er keine Lust mehr auf holprige Trails und wollte endlich am Gardasee ankommen.
Von hier sind es auf dem schnellsten Weg ca. 2,5 Stunden. Wir checken ob im Hotel in Riva für Heute ein Zimmer für uns frei ist und fahren nach Villa Banle, rollen die SS421 runter zum Kreisel und fahren den Radweg




durch die Sarca-Schlucht




nach Sarche




und auf dem Sarca Radweg zu  Meckis wo wir um 18:30 Uhr eintreffen.




Danach checken wir im Hotel ein und gehen etwas essen




Heute waren es 67 km, 800 hm und 2855 tm


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Nö!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2019 scheint der September besser gewesen zu sein


----------



## Mike44 (19. September 2022)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, bei so vielen Eseln ...


das sag ich Angi


----------



## Speedskater (19. September 2022)

Am nächsten Tag haben wir dann noch ein Poser Foto gemacht.


----------



## Mausoline (20. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> ... Auf Asphalt geht es weiter bis zur Bar Torcel wo wir uns stärken.



Torcel 

... wieviel Bier hast du getrunken 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (20. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Von hier sind es auf dem schnellsten Weg ca. 2,5 Stunden. Wir checken ob im Hotel in Riva für Heute ein Zimmer für uns frei ist und fahren nach Villa Banle, rollen die SS421 runter zum Kreisel und fahren den Radweg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarca-Schlucht sehr beeindruckend, bin ich vor vieeelen Jahren auch mal gefahren und kann mich an einen schönen Trail danach erinnern. Das war irgendwie von Ranzo zum See, am Castel beim Toblinosee kamen wir raus.


----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Torcel
> 
> ... wieviel Bier hast du getrunken 🤔



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern. 


Insgesammt waren es 480 km, 9000 hm und 18000 tm


----------



## Klettersteppi (22. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern.
> 
> 
> Insgesammt waren es 480 km, 9000 hm und 18000 tm



Da hattest Du eine wirklich tolle Tour zusammengestellt


----------



## Der_Graue (22. September 2022)

Klettersteppi schrieb:


> Da hattest Du eine wirklich tolle Tour zusammengestellt


Dem kann ich mich nur beipflichten, super Tour, gut gemacht Armin!!!


----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2022)

Ach ihr seid ja schon angekommen, ich dachte da kommt noch was 

Schöne Tour, super Highlights und prima für die (fitten) Senioren geeignet 
wobei mir einige Verbindungsstrecken, wie das Zillertal, gar nicht gefallen.

Danke fürs Mitfahren und fürs in Erinnerung schwelgen "seufz" 

Nächstes Jahr wirst du dich vor Mitfahranfragen nicht retten können


----------



## Speedskater (23. September 2022)

Danke Mädels und Jungs, freut mich, wenn es euch gefallen hat.



Mausoline schrieb:


> Ach ihr seid ja schon angekommen, ich dachte da kommt noch was
> 
> Schöne Tour, super Highlights und prima für die (fitten) Senioren geeignet
> wobei mir einige Verbindungsstrecken, wie das Zillertal, gar nicht gefallen.
> ...



Ursprünglich war die Tour auf 10 Tage ausgelegt und für den Letzten Tag war der Monte Casale geplant.




Den habe wir uns dann gespart und wenn es schnell gehen muss bleibt dann nur der Radweg übrig.
Wenn man z.B. im Inntal startet und Tuxer Joch fahren will, gibt es als Alternative zum Zillertal das Geiseljoch (1700 hm). Die Transferstrecken lassen sich nur schwer vermeiden, oder man hat viel Zeit und fährt über irgendwelche Hügel, dann sammelt man richtig Höhenmeter. Da wäre mir auch noch einiges eingefallen,

Und dann muss man noch die Mitfahrer berücksichtigen, nicht jeder schafft mehrere Tage hintereinander 2000 hm. Wenn die Tour flexibel bleiben soll, muss man irgendwo im Tal in Touri Hotspots übernachten.
Vorgabe für die Planung:
Ziel Gardasee, weil ab 01.09.2022 Zimmer für 11 Tage gebucht. 
Max 1500 hm am Tag, soll ja seniorentauglich sein.
Start irgendwo in der Nähe wo Lupos Bruder wohnt.
Und dann wollt ich auch mal irgendwo rumfahren, wo ich noch nicht war. z.B. Tuxerjoch (Trail leider Kinderwagen tauglich), Penserjoch, 
Schneebergscharte wäre noch eine Option gewesen, leider nicht seniorentauglich.
Pfitscherjoch, Pundererjoch, Schlüsseljoch und Jaufenpass kenne ich schon.

AX 2016 hat sehr geringen Transferstrecken/Asphalt Anteil, allerdings sind nicht alle Etappen seniorentauglich.


----------



## cschaeff (23. September 2022)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen  



Speedskater schrieb:


> Tuxerjoch (Trail leider Kinderwagen tauglich)


Ja, mittlerweile schon...(hatte mich schon gewundert, dass ihr oben die Protektoren angezogen habt). Früher hat der mehr geschüttelt


----------



## Der_Graue (23. September 2022)

Jetzt hat mir der Mountain King über 500 km treu gedient, aber heute hat der Reifen mir den Mittelfinger gezeigt, als ich über ein kleines Rinnsal springen wollte. Es hatt Penn gemacht, anschließend wurde die Luft im Reifen immer weniger und zuletzt, nach einen missglückten Reparaturversuch, durfte ich mein Radl 1,5 km zur nächsten Strasse hin schieben und warten bis mein Sohn mich abholte.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. September 2022)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen! Schöner und kurzweliger Bericht. 

So wie es euch im Nonstal gegangen ist, ist es uns mal im Ultental gegangen. Wir sind am Eishof gestartet und wollten nach St. Gertraud. Gott sei Dank waren wir in Naturns für ein 2. Frühstück in einer Bäckerei, dann auf den nächsten 50km hatte alles geschlossen! Selbst am touristischen Hotspot Vigiljoch hatte alles Ruhetag. Dienstag ist in Südtirol kein guter Tag, wenn man Hunger hat: Entweder Ruhetag oder wg. Reichtumg oder Umbau geschlossen. Erst in einem Hotel in St. Walburg haben wir wenigstens eine Eisschokolade bekommen. Die Küche hatte geschlossen, war ja schon späterer Nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (24. September 2022)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...
> So wie es euch im Nonstal gegangen ist, ist es uns mal im Ultental gegangen. Wir sind am Eishof gestartet und wollten nach St. Gertraud. Gott sei Dank waren wir in Naturns für ein 2. Frühstück in einer Bäckerei, dann auf den nächsten 50km hatte alles geschlossen! Selbst am touristischen Hotspot Vigiljoch hatte alles Ruhetag. Dienstag ist in Südtirol kein guter Tag, wenn man Hunger hat: Entweder Ruhetag oder wg. Reichtumg oder Umbau geschlossen. Erst in einem Hotel in St. Walburg haben wir wenigstens eine Eisschokolade bekommen. Die Küche hatte geschlossen, war ja schon späterer Nachmittag.


Wir hatten ausgerechnet an dem Tag, als wir vom Roen wieder ins Tal runter fuhren keine Unterkunft gebucht   schlussendlich mussten wir bis kurz vor Cles fahren um ein Zimmer zu ergattern. Am andern Morgen wieder das ganze Tal runter, um die Runde fortzusetzen.
So macht halt jeder seine Erfahrungen


----------



## Mike44 (24. September 2022)

Schön wars, danke für den Bericht


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. September 2022)

Jepp.

Und wenn du mal nen Rentner-AX mit weniger als 500 HM am Tag hast, dann fange ich an drüber nachzudenken.
TM darf er gerne jede Menge haben. Ich bin für jeden Lift hochwärts zu haben.


----------



## Speedskater (27. September 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Jepp.
> 
> Und wenn du mal nen Rentner-AX mit weniger als 500 HM am Tag hast, dann fange ich an drüber nachzudenken.
> TM darf er gerne jede Menge haben. Ich bin für jeden Lift hochwärts zu haben.



Unter 500 hm hat nur die 1. Etappe.
Um unter 500 Hm zu bleiben, kannst Du das Inntal bis Landeck hoch rollen, mit dem Bus nach Nauders fahren, den Etschradweg bis Rovereto und dann den Radweg über Mori und Lopio nach Torbole.

Man könnte diverse Seilbahnen die auf dem Weg liegen benutzen.
Als Highlights könnte man in Nauders mit der Bergkastelbahn hoch fahren und den Almtrail, Plamorttraill, Bunkertrail und Etschtrail nach Reschen einbauen. Wenn man Lust auf eine Murmelbahn hat kann man auch den Zirmtrail mitnehmen.
Den Zugtrail könnte man anpassen.
Aschbachbahn und Vigiljoch bleibt unter 500 hm
Ob der Bus zur Seilbahn Meran 2000 Bikes mit nimmt   oder Taxi fahren.
Meran 2000 zum Stoarnernemandeln könnte gehn.
In Kaltern mit der Mendelbahn hoch fahren und irgendwelche Trails abreiten sollte möglich sein.
Mit dem Bus nach Andalo und dann nach Riva.

Bin bei der Planung  gerne behilflich, so diverse GPS-Tracks kann ich liefern.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. September 2022)

Danke. Ich denke aber nicht, dass ich einen Solo-AX fahren werde. Ich warte mal, bis noch andere Senioren sich sowas vorstellen können. Das könnte einen ganz witzigen Gruppenausflug geben. Zwischendurch noch "Regenerationstage" einplanen, für das Verdauen des Abendessens und -trinkens.....


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2022)

Auch von mir Danke für Mitnehmen. 
Da kommen Erinnerungen auf. War u.A. letztes Jahr für ein paar Tage im Andalo im dem "Bikepark".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (27. September 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Zwischendurch noch "Regenerationstage" einplanen,


So langsam wirds interessant. Alle 4 Tage mal ein Türchen (oder wie schreibt man "kleine Tour"?)
Ich schlage nen Trans-Schweden-Insel und Küsten-X vor. Inseln gibts viele. Da sind die Berge nicht so hoch und man kann bei 500 hm/Tag viele Inseln komplett erkunden. Und das Inselhüpfen dann als Regenerationstage nutzen und auf nem schönen 64ft Maxiracer verbringen.
Geht sicher auch an so manchen Mittelmeerküsten. (Da könnte man auch noch Tauchausrüstung mitnehmen).
Meine Big-5: Biken, Essen, Segeln, Tauchen, und Trinken (abgekürzt: BEST-T. Oder auf deutsch: Bäste)

Sollte der Eurojackpot endlich mal so funktionieren, wie ich das geplant hab, werd ich so ein Projekt mal konkret durchplanen und vorstellen. Versprochen.


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Unter 500 hm hat nur die 1. Etappe.
> Um unter 500 Hm zu bleiben, kannst Du das Inntal bis Landeck hoch rollen, mit dem Bus nach Nauders fahren, den Etschradweg bis Rovereto und dann den Radweg über Mori und Lopio nach Torbole.
> 
> Man könnte diverse Seilbahnen die auf dem Weg liegen benutzen.
> ...


Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob das nicht weiter verfolgt wird   
wenn das Wetter so weiter geht und ich meine Form weiter so (in den Keller) steigere, bin ich da nächstes Jahr dabei 🤔


----------

